# Problem with Canon 3000/3000F scanner



## Delusory (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi, I'm having some problems with my Canon 3000F scanner. After reinstalling WinXP I tried to install my scanner and drivers. Afetr i done everything that i need to do i tried to do a test scan using a program that I used all the time to scan, I got these error's:

_*Error in scanner.
Turn off scanner and follow instruction in manual.
Scanner driver will be closed.(Code:201)*_

Then I press OK and another appears:

_*There is a TWAIN error. Maybe the device is not connected.*_

And after that it just goes back to the program. BTW the scanner is connected and has got power, even in the Device maneger it is recognised.
Can anyone halp me? :sad:


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Try deinstalling the drivers and reinstall them with antivirus program turned off (if you had one running at the time). I'd also make sure you have the latest drivers available.


----------



## Delusory (Apr 6, 2005)

well I have turned off my Norton 2004 and reinstalled but the samething happens. Can it be that WinXP with SP2 dosn't support this drivers or something like that?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Are you sure the drivers you have are Windows XP drivers ?
Have you checked the Canon homepage to make sure the drivers you have are the latest available ?


----------



## Delusory (Apr 6, 2005)

The drivers are ok but I found something strange! In my Control Panel in the section of _Scanners and Cameras_ there isn't my scanner shown, is that ok? And when I tried to add an imeging device there was only digital cameras to choose.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

It should show in there aslong as the scanner is connected and turned on.


----------



## Delusory (Apr 6, 2005)

well i haven't fix my problem with the scanner, but haven't tried the last post. I'm having some problems with the computer:
1. My _Microsoft Internet Explorer_ address bar isn't working (when i enter the address and press go or enter nothing happens and when I want to check in what addresses I were it starts to load and doesn't respond)
2. when I go to _My computer_ it loads for a long time (about 30-60sec) and then shows the content (C:, D:, E: hard drives, F: cd-rom...) but all other folders open in ~1 sec (as normaly).


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I am not sure if malware would interfere with your scanner - but the symptoms you just described sound a lot like you have a problem with malicious code running on your PC. Maybe you should go to the security forum - read all the stickies and general infos. Follow through the suggestions - run all the programs mentioned and then post a HJT log according to the instructions of a security specialist.


----------

